# Possibly looking for a new thermometer



## trillo15 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey Guys, 

I just started smoking about a year ago now.  I use a propane smoker, as here in Northern Canada, wood for a stick burner is next to impossible.  I also have a ThermoPro TP-08. I read alot of reviews on it before purchasing it, and 98% of them were great.  I also liked the idea of the lifetime warranty on the probes.  

Good thing that I got a ThermoPro, but not for the reasons you think.  The concept is great.  2 probes, one for meat and one for pit temp.  Meat has a high alarm and the pit has a low and high alarm.  Having a low alarm is crucial when using a propane smoker, as the flame could go out and ruin your bbq plans!  Here is the problem.. the probes suck!  I have been through 3 pit probes and 2 meat probes.  I have a hard time trusting the unit now, as the probes keep failing, sometimes as much as a 50F temp swing.  Phoned for a new probe from Itronics and the guy on the other end seemed short and had (for lack of a better term) attitude.  I just recieved a replacement pit probe and needed a meat probe now.  He seemed annoyed that I needed a new meat probe when they just sent a pit probe.  I could be wrong... 

I need something that I can trust.  Something with a meat and pit probe.  Wireless so I can take it away from my deck.  High and Low alarms for the pit.  Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## bregent (Feb 2, 2018)

I'd recommend the Thermoworks Smoke. Very durable and well made. Around $80 when on sale.


----------



## dr k (Feb 2, 2018)

Does the cold affect the transmitter and LCD display?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 2, 2018)

I second the Smoke.  I have one and love it.  Easy to use, and precalibrated and accurate right out of the box.  
I haven't noticed the cold affecting it at all.
Gary


----------



## motocrash (Feb 2, 2018)

My TP-08 has worked flawlessly ??


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 2, 2018)

I love my smoke. As Gary said, the cold doesn't seem to affect it, as I have used it on different occasions this winter with the temps in the single digits.


----------



## dwdunlap (Feb 2, 2018)

I have a ThermoPro 820p. It is new (3 smokes) and still working great. However, from some knowledge with this and others I have read many times that often the problems are associated with user mistakes. The probes must must be handled very carefully to avoid problems leading to failure. I wrecked a couple of Maverick probes letting them get submerged while washing. I just concentrate on washing the tips which are the real temperature sensors. Also, getting kinks in the cables. I had some weird temps in the cooker before I found the tip slipped and was touching the grate. Hope these help.

P.S. it will be rare I use the Maverick again. Thermoworks 820p is such an improvement in simplicity!!


----------



## trillo15 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks for the advice everyone!  Question about the smoke.. does the alarm sound on the handheld or just the base, when it goes off for high or low temps?  I thought I read somewhere that it only sounds on the base..  not much good if your not on the deck beside it?


----------



## muddydogs (Feb 2, 2018)

Morpilot off Amazon, 6 probes with Bluetooth base unit to phone app. High and low temp alarms on each probe as well as timers for each probe, alarm sounds on both base unit and phone app. I've had the $60 unit for a few months now and have 20+ smokes with no problems. I was water bathing a bolong case a couple smokes ago and the chub got away from me in the ice bath submerging the entire probe but unlike the maverick probes the Morpilot seems to still be working. I am careful when cleaning the probes not to get them to wet where the wire runs into the probe. I don't often use all 6 probes but it's nice to have the option to if needed.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 3, 2018)

I have a couple Maverik 732's that work good.  But recently bought (on an Amazon lightning deal, thanks again lemans for the heads up) a Silipower 6 probe therm.  This therm works great.  I like the versatility of having the option to use multiple probes too.   The price is real good, even if it's not on the lightning deal.  Great 6 probe therm IMO!


----------



## tropics (Feb 3, 2018)

I have the Easy BBQ you get 6 probes,the most I have used at one time was 3 probes


----------



## dr k (Feb 3, 2018)

trillo15 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone!  Question about the smoke.. does the alarm sound on the handheld or just the base, when it goes off for high or low temps?  I thought I read somewhere that it only sounds on the base..  not much good if your not on the deck beside it?


The Smoke is one I'm interested in but if you want to change temp, alarms etc. I believe you have to go out to the transmitter to make changes that wouldn't bother me but may be for some that aren't close by the smoker in the winter.


----------



## muddydogs (Feb 3, 2018)

The Silipower and Morpilot look like the same unit with different brands and appear to use the same Easy BBQ Bluetooth program.

There's not a lot of talk about these units and most look down on them due to price but I figure in a year or so these are going to be the next great lower priced toy once enough people start using them. 
I have had no issues with mine at all, I was having some weird temp issues compared to my MES internal probes and I kept thinking well this MorPilot unit must be bad so I tested the probes in boil and ice water multiple times over the last couple months and ran the Morpilot against my Mav 732. I've finally came to the conclusion that the Morpilot is rock solid and the MES is the issue so I went the PID route on the MES.

Also as a note I have hours and hours of smoke time on this unit, probably around 200+ hours, and just last night the base station finally drop one of its battery level bars. So battery life appears to be very good. I run the Easy BBQ program on a cheap tablet I have with most other function shut down, the screen dimmed to about 25% and I get about 8 to 10 hours constant monitoring before the tablet starts to complain about low battery.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 3, 2018)

tropics said:


> I have the Easy BBQ you get 6 probes,the most I have used at one time was 3 probes



This is the same one I have Richie, the EasyBBQ.  It was sold under the silipower name.  I've enjoyed it so far!


----------



## Braz (Feb 3, 2018)

trillo15 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone!  Question about the smoke.. does the alarm sound on the handheld or just the base, when it goes off for high or low temps?  I thought I read somewhere that it only sounds on the base..  not much good if your not on the deck beside it?


The alarm sounds on both the base and the remote. Much to my wife's annoyance when I am outside at the smoker and the remote is going off in the house.


----------



## muddydogs (Feb 3, 2018)

Braz said:


> The alarm sounds on both the base and the remote. Much to my wife's annoyance when I am outside at the smoker and the remote is going off in the house.



I forget to exit the program or turn the tablet off when the food is done, I'll unplug everything and mess around with stuff for a few minutes then come inside to a beeping alarm and the wife not very happy. Now she just pushes the OK button to cancel the alarm.


----------

